# Split India!!- chinese new mantra!!



## vaithy (Aug 12, 2009)

On reading this news whether to laugh are being angry..But the news is not new..Chinese strategy is decade old related with Mao-s thinking...What the present CPM -India is trying to push..
*Posted on April 8 on the website iiss.cn (International Institute for Strategic Studies), the article detailed a roadmap for breaking up India. “To split India, China can bring into its fold countries like Pakistan, Nepal and Bhutan, support Ulfa in attaining its goal for Assam’s independence, back aspirations of Indian nationalities like Tamils and Nagas, encourage Bangladesh to give a push to the independence of West Bengal and lastly recover the 90,000 sq km territory in southern Tibet,” the write-up said.  *

The Chinese article in question will certainly outrage readers in India. Its suggestion that China can follow a strategy to dismember India, a country always with a tradition of unity in diversity, is atrocious, to say the least. The write-up could not have been published without the permission of the Chinese authorities, but it is sure that Beijing will wash its hands out of this if the matter is taken up with it by New Delhi. 

The article has been published in several Chinese magazines as well as reproduced in Chinese Military websites, intended to pressure India to partwith Arunanchal Pradesh and Sikkim  etc.,
the article further explained how to achieve the goal by bringing the local factors sucha as armed militants, Red supported  parties  Such as CPM etc.,

Chinese beleived Dr ManMohan is very soft target like Nehru,So they can get what they want..

Source:
*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/news/india/Split-India-says-China-think-tank/articleshow/4883573.cms
*www.hotklix.com/link/news/world/China-should-break-up-India


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2009)

Hahaha...frustrated china is now acting like a buddhichyut (sanskrit). Even after 60+ years its stooge Pakistan failed to do the job.  

Here is some news for our China loving Indian brothers on this forum 

*China admits to fake ‘made in India’ drugs: Official*
*www.telegraphindia.com/1090812/jsp/nation/story_11351355.jsp

And here is how India has started influencing Afghanistan, with love and goodwill. Uncle Sam, Ukistan and Pukistan are devoid of wisdom. 

*Competing in Afghanistan*
*www.dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2009/08/12/story_12-8-2009_pg3_3


----------



## nix (Aug 12, 2009)

Some newspapers in india tend to be sensationalist. This article does not deserve to be published in a national newspaper. Its an independent opinion by a think tank. But I do agree that our neighbors have played dirty games all along. We have remained victims for too long.


----------



## vaithy (Aug 12, 2009)

when I was a little boy, national days such as Independence day, Republic day and Gandhiji Birth day celebrated with much fanfare and festive.. we distribute sweets among relative and neighborhood,, except one man.. he was my Uncle.. But nobody in my family took much serious about him,when I ask him why he never celebrate with us..
'Only communist nation Russia and China are true independent and true nations.. all others are slaves to capitalists...there is no such thing as India.. Russia and China are like Father and Mother land for us..(Don't ask me what happen to Father land at present..)  He gave me so many books for readings about Lenin and Engels.. I could not understand Karl Marx..Whenever a communist exhibition arranged in my town, i went with him to purchase cheap books, I was attracted with Leo Tolstoy and Anton Chekhov master pieces ..but somehow my uncle couldn't change my nationalist blood, so finally left alone as a frustrated man...
Why I am telling You this is, every communist in india is taught to be teach in schools and colleges, caught the young ones to transform them for a final revolution(which never going to happen)
Even a moderate comrade Karat himself advocating Chinese lines on these  matter..
So this is nothing new.. they are not going to officially saying 'we will split you' instead they will act accordingly...
there is a hundred miles distance for the Chinese brain and the mouth.. for them their hands is much closure to brain than the mouth..
'Strange monster they are..


----------



## abhijangda (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh, so china wants to disintegrate India.
hmmmm..... i also hear this news on Aaj Tak yesterday. But i think these Chinese can't achieve this.
India is a strong nation here people lives with happinness with their own rights and liberty. It's not that the hinduism is responsibl for our unity but its our own brotherhood. It's our national love which is responsible for this. Even if China try it can't achieve this goal as we are united ...
But in China everything is opposite. People are revolting their. They didn't have their own rights. They didn't live in happiness. So i dont think that China can do this.

                                Bharat Mata Ki Jai!


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 13, 2009)

I only have a concern that what if all anti-indians come togather..and make a plan
1. china
2. pakistan
3. BODO in assam
4. Communists of bengal
5. Ltte in tamilnadu and karnataka(if present)
6. naksals in orisa,maharashtra,chattisgrah
7. Ulfa
8. even those bastar daku 
9. I dont remember the name of kashmiri group which want independent kashmir
10.I donno if any punjabi group is still present who want khalistan
11. anti-national people like raj thakre who want to break indians

actually there r too many other then  terrorists and talibanis


----------



## csczero (Aug 13, 2009)

interesting comments ... my fear is that it might happen ... may be 20 years later mainly due to corruption...

few months back i realized that mizoram is our state ..


----------



## vaithy (Aug 13, 2009)

@sujoyp!!
Don't give more fodder to Chinese...

There is no LTTE in Tamil Nadu.. their supporter parties wiped in the elections..LTTE is a srilankan Tamil organisation.. and Don't mix them with Indian Tamils.. I don.t blame you either for this.. when I was in karnataka during my posting, on their query  that I have from Chennai and I am Tamil, they simply told me Oh.. or u not related with LTTE?..

same with Kalisthan!! Sikhs are the bravest people in India, It was Indira Gandhi who nursed the Kalsithnist Bindran wale simple to spit on Akali leadership.. but paid with her live..So before posting understand History..
I am now 51..When the Chinese attacked India and overran India's foward position.. I was a little boy of four year In the day of Emergency I was a Student watching the leaders disappearance behind Jail wall.. Because of few terrorist don't paint whole race in dark!!


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 14, 2009)

^^^ Man thanks for giving me right info...but even if we remove LTTE and khalistanis...we still have a long way to go...Ok I am just saying that they can help each other and create some kind of fight inside india only...that will directly effect our economy and all FDI's.

like mumbai attack...daud's men in mumbai and terrorist together made the plan. right..


----------



## x3060 (Aug 14, 2009)

i wonder, from where do the Chinese get these impossible ideas from


----------



## vaithy (Aug 14, 2009)

India and China are the sources of the greatest civilizations in Eastern and Southern Asia. Their rulers saw themselves as universal monarchs, thereby matching the pretensions of the Roman Emperors in the West.  Later, when the West, India, and China all had contact with each other, it was at first India that had the most influence on China, through the introduction of Buddhism...
Until the time, the Chinese thinktank evolve around the concept," that the Chinese Emperor is the Head of the world Order and other nations subjudicate to them..So when India itroduced Buddhism and connect with east Asian nation through it, it cultural influence spread like a wild fire..
See Kambodia's Ankorwat or Tailand.. everywhere you can see the Indian influence..This hurt Chinese sentiments for centuries, so they want the world dominance again...Indias's rising power in the world order is the only hurdle on its path.. so they naturally want to break India.. This is a stragic decision.. nothing wrong with Chinese mind..


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2009)

^^Lets analyze their perfidious nature, fukin commies
1. Putting pressure on ADB not to provide fund to Arunachal Pradesh for development (Commies want to occupy AP too).
2. Talking about disintegration of India with outrageous articles (Its been 60+ years they have been trying...we must maintain our defenses upto date and more sophisticated).
3. Citing technical glitches for not banning Jaish (JeM) terror outfit (there is no technical glitch when commie goons slaughtered Uyghur and Tibetians)
4. CPI/CPM (supporting madani etc terrorist) puppets in India trying hard to heed Chinese commies footprints.
5. Selling fake "Made in India" drugs to malign India's image in international market (No 1 rising power...lol...by ransacking their people and others reputation).


----------



## abhijangda (Aug 14, 2009)

Frnds kep in mind that one nations strength is not entirely dependent on it's army. But also on the unity of people and their relationship with govt. In India all are united. So whatever these chinese or other terrorist do if we are united then we are safe.


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2009)

Here is the general thinking of China's proxy and US's long term ally i.e. Pakistan. Such medieval age thinking. There is no need of Taliban there...lol. 

*Pakistani Public Opinion* 

83% favour stoning adulterers
80% favour whipping and cutting of hands of thieves
78% favour death penalty for leaving Islam

Download the pdf file for more:
*pewglobal.org/reports/pdf/265.pdf


----------



## nix (Aug 16, 2009)

extremism is the "in-thing" in pakistan now. even the cricket players wear conservative beards. yousuf youhana, a christian cricket player, converted to islam recently. he is now mohammed yousuf. is it not clearly known as to why he converted.


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2009)

@nix
I am afraid that soon another 1962 will occur. We are again overlooking the fact as some random musing by an independent think tank, the same thing our leaders did in 1950s.

Here is the quote from the analysis by B. Raman:


> 9. What is wrong in this analysis?  In the 1950s, a number of maps of the Indo-Chinese border started circulating in China and appearing in sections of the Chinese media. The Indian intelligence rightly brought these to the notice of Jawaharlal Nehru, the then Prime Minister, who took up the matter with Chou En-lai, his Chinese counterpart. He assured Nehru that these maps were circulated by private individuals and had been prepared by the Taiwanese before 1949. He told Nehru that India should not worry about them. Nehru was shocked before the 1962 war when the Chinese used the very same maps, which Chou had described as not official, for claiming large parts of Indian territory and occupying  much of it. *Today, it is on the basis of the very same maps which the Chinese portrayed as not official that they are claiming Arunachal Pradesh as Chinese territory.*



*www.southasiaanalysis.org/\papers34\paper3360.html


----------



## dips_view (Aug 17, 2009)

please give proper source "where Chinese authority makes such comments"


----------



## nix (Aug 17, 2009)

@kanjar: i agree that we should be cautious with the chinese. But this idea of splitting India is far fetched. 

I'm relieved about the fact that our government has decided to increase army presence in arunachal pradesh, along the china border.


----------



## Ecstasy (Aug 18, 2009)

So Chinese wants to act like 'East India Company' (British), "Divide and Rule". As long as we have our unity, I don't think any harm can be done to us. But, I'm not to sure about our politicians. They are the actual *filth* in our country.


----------



## din (Aug 19, 2009)

I know this is going to be an offtopic post but couldn't resist ..

This is not directly related to the topic, but the China is destroying India already ! And we can't blame them for that. I mean, we import almost everything from them, thus destroying the manufacturing section of India completely. I am not against them but worried actually. Last time when I visited the super market, about 70% of the items were - Made in china ! Toys, house hold items, electronics, food items like green tea etc, electrical items, footwears, furniture, carpets, and almost everything 

Yes, I agree, it is a totally different issue, but it is really worrying.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2009)

^^Absolutely true sir 

We as techies can atleast shun the "Made in China" gadgets/hardware. I usually look up for "Made in Thailand" or any other sticker on hardware purchases. Next time ask your hardware dealer to refrain from giving "Made in China" shitz. But alas we have enough sleeping Indians who couldn't care least bit about current happenings.

@Ecstacy
So what make you think that top think tank Goras are now very happy after losing their goldmine ? Till now there has been no official apology to India. Here is a 1999 article about India, they have been dreaming about same thing. Partition of India in more than 100 pieces... 

Splitting India is a wet dream for many countries as how can a previous master accept the rising status of Indians. When Britishers left there was only 7% literacy rate in India and life expectancy was 32 years. 



> *'India has to go'*
> 
> British staunch encouragement of the Kashmiri separatist movements is an open secret in New Delhi. Leading mouthpieces of the British oligarchy make no bones about their desire for the disintegration of the countries of the Indian subcontinent, particularly India.
> 
> ...


----------



## vaithy (Aug 19, 2009)

Chess players here will understand what I am saying..

In chess, to win  the game who ever who directly attacking the enemies easily defeated.. Where as the player who prepare his moves calmly, without making any direct threat, but moving his pieces encircling the enemy positions without attacking, will win easily.. 
 Like Chanakya in India, the ancient Chinese has their own master whose name was 'Sun Tzu' who wrote the treaties called 'The Art of War' which still taught by many universities in political science..
Some of his saying ......
"18. All warfare is based on deception.
19. Hence, when able to attack, we must seem unable; when using our forces, we must seem inactive; when
we are near, we must make the enemy believe we are far away; when far away, we must make him believe we
are near. 20. Hold out baits to entice the enemy. Feign disorder, and crush him."

My daughter has suddenly bleeding from her nose,when I investigated the matter, it appear, she has apply mask cream for her face,then wash it.. when I examine the packet which was resemble to a international brand, but actually not.. the paocket was bought by my daughter with a 20% discount on it.. one month latter, a news item appeared in the news paper caught my eyes,
"Chinese made faked toilet items faking the international MNC company name was caught' off Chennai from a ship..Previously faked medicines made from chinese raided from a Godown in Chinnai.Fake currency racket in India are running with Chinese's official support...

The Chinese are slowly killing India's economy... building Military roads near border areas preparing a final war..Arunanchal pradesh is only an excuse..Bangladesh  Military, Napales Marxist, burmese junta, Pakistan all are ready to cut their piece and celebrate with Chinese..In south chinese is building naval base in srilanka(just 48 K.m from T.N border100 k.m from kudankulam Atomic energy center..Srilanka is delighted with Chinese arm help for massacring Tamils... So what are the choice Now?


----------



## dips_view (Aug 20, 2009)

please stop nonsense hatred campaign. when someone using "made in US" products  thats not a problem but few  have  objection on "made in china" products. why this double standard ????
AND PLEASE GIVE SOURCE "WHERE CHINESE OFFICIALS MADE SUCH COMMENTS?"


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2009)

@vaithy
That was pretty unfortunate. I hope now one must be wary of fake Chinese stuff.

1962 war was exactly in accordance with Sun Tzu, thanks to Nehru's magnanimity that India stood with a bleeding nose.

Our Indian leaders are too playing Chankiyan tactics. The latest news is about building naval base in Maldives. 

@dips_view
I have been constantly watching your proclivity towards great Chicoms. Kindly tell me about your funding masters too, moles like you are better off dispatching to homeland China.

In china there is no unofficial opinion, everything that appears on news is officially sanctioned by CCP.


----------



## vaithy (Aug 21, 2009)

@kanjar
without opposing views,healthy discussion couldn't be made, so let'dips _view" present his view on this matter,
let us goes to History..
1) In 1842 the Sikhs confederation win Ladeh and part of northern area where ruled by Kasmir Maharaja.
2)In 1846 British defeated Sikhs consequently these areas are transferred to them.
3)In 1862, the Johnson Line indicate 'Akaisin' as part of Bristish India, but Chinese refuse to accept it sent expedition to that area erected 'markers' in the Akaisin outer border.
3)at the start of 19th century the British alarmed with Russion influence in Central Asia temporarily handed the administration ofAksai-chin to Chinese.The newly-created border was known as the MacCartney-MacDonald Line
4)After Russion Revolution Russia's Red revolution, the british again shifted to previous 'Johnson line' Official India Maps shown at the time of Independence is contained Akai-chin within India.
On 1 July 1954, Indian Prime Minister Jawaharlal Nehru definitively stated the Indian position."that Aksai Chin had been part of the Indian Ladakh region for centuries, and that the border (as defined by the Johnson Line) was non-negotiable
5. In the earlier 18 th  century Tibet was a free state (although the chinese claim  sovereignty. they have no actual control over Tibet .Also the disputed 'Tawang Tract' which is part of Arunanchal Pradesh was at that time by the control of Tibet.It is a trading centre between Tibet and outer world
6.In 1913, the representatives of china ,Great Britain Tibet met in the Simla and agreed for a redrwal of a map,which include Tawang within India.
7.But later the Chinese refuted the treaty saying,that the Tibetan government should not have been allowed to make a such a treaty, rejecting Tibet's claims of independent rule.
When the British left India, they didn't defined the rule of Tibet, but simply stated that both india and china took  Joint custody of it.
But China violated the agreement,by invading Tibet and occupied it.

So Tibet is the part of problem.. by giving concession to China that Tibet is part of china, Present position of India is virtually giving Arunanchal Pradesh which include 'Tawang'
Only way to tame the 'chinese dragon is. Recognise 'Tibet' as a free state, so treatise made with tibet are valid now, and india has the strong claim with Akaichin, Kashmir, and Tawang tract...
whether indian leaders has this gut.."
Let me conclude, What Dr, Ambedkar said in this matter in 1954 in parliament
By allowing the Chinese to take possession of Lhasa, the Prime Minister has practically helped them bring their border down to the Indian border... Aggression might well be committed by people who are always in the habit of committing aggression. 	”
–B. R. Ambedkar at the Indian Upper House, 1954


----------



## dips_view (Aug 22, 2009)

> I have been constantly watching your proclivity towards great Chicoms. Kindly tell me about your funding masters too, moles like you are better off dispatching to homeland China.


originally posted by kanjar
DEAR KANJAR ,
                      U talk like"GEORGE BUSH THE GREAT" ---if u not agree with us u r our enemy.
        and u r spying on me why r u watchdog ?? which agency? 
  this forum is not ur bedroom.so please try maintain some etiquette.anyway u look like Chinese


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2009)

^^Its actually Japanese  

Are rocket science nahi lagta net par nigraani karne ke liye. And its you who is acting deliberately apologetic towards the Chicom's. Any sane person can see the Chinese intentions here and you talk about cliched "Hindi-Chini Bhai-Bhai". Kudos to you ! It's alright to tell that you are from China, then we can post keeping in view your homeland ?

Zara post #12 ko toh mithya saabit kar ke dikhao brother.


----------



## vaithy (Aug 22, 2009)

@dips_view & @kanjar!!
Please avoid personal attacks!!Concentrate on the topic..


----------

